# Remote Behavior After Last Update



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok, I'm mostly posting this as a sanity check. After the most recent update (which the update process could at least use a heads up as it just decided to do it in the middle of a movie), I've noticed something odd with how the remote behaves, particularly with the screensaver. Or at least I believe I am. Prior to the update, if the screensaver was on, hitting just about any key on the remote would wake it up. Now, it seems only the Home button or the TiVo button will exit the screensaver. The first few times, I actually thought the remote was losing pairing with the streamer (still not positive on that front as the LED behaves differently), but I can't quite tell. Am I losing it and it's always been that way, or has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

you're not losing it, I'm seeing this too..heck I even tried with a fresh set of batteries just to make sure.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried this while Pandora was running, but Screensaver on. The volume key brought it out of Screensaver mode

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> Tried this while Pandora was running, but Screensaver on. The volume key brought it out of Screensaver mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wonder if an active signal vs. a pause has anything to do with it. For example, if I'm in YouTube or YTTV or D+ and pause playback for long enough to go to screensaver, only the home button responds to cancel screensaver, and will exit the app too. No other remote button will exit screensaver. Volume and mute function, but don't cancel screensaver. I'll have to test with Pandora to see.

in general, I've been seeing a lot of stability issues since the update. Apps freeze for extended periods, usually have to reboot a couple of times daily just to be usable. Haven't wiped it yet, but about to gave to try that.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm actually not seeing any stability issues..I've seen it kind of choke on trying and failing to enter screensaver from amazon prime videos(fell asleep watching matilda..) and do the rainbow static pixel crud but it came back out of it again without even so much as a sign that it'd been having a problem in the first place.


----------

